
Seattle to permanently close 20 miles of streets so residents can walk and bike - montenegrohugo
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/seattle-streets-closed-stay-healthy-trnd/index.html
======
montenegrohugo
I can only applaud this. We have seen this happen in many cities in Europe,
and the effect has been overwhelmingly positive.

Pollution, noise, danger and the sheer amount of _space_ that cars take for
themselves are negatives that, at least in cities, are not outweighed by the
benefits cars bring.

